# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  16 سبباً لتعرف أنك تحب ؟؟

## سلطي أنا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرركاته
تحياتي للجميع والموضوع هذا شد إنتباهي وحبيت أنقله لكم ...


إليك 16 سبباً لتعرف انك تحب
السبب السادس عشر
عندما تتحدث معه مساءاً لأوقات متأخرة في التليفون وبعدأن تغلق معه الخط بدقيقة واحدة تشعر بأنك تريد أن تحدثه ثانية
السبب الخامس عشر
عندما يرسل لك رسالة على موبايلك تفرح بها جداً وتقرأها بعد ذلك كثيراً جداً من المرات
السبب الرابع عشر
تمشي ببطء جداً عندما تكون معه وتتمنى ألا ينتهي الوقت بينكم 
السبب الثالث عشر
تشعر بسعادة بالغة عندما تكون معه 
السبب الحادي عشر
عندما تفكر فيه فإن قلبك يخفق بشدةأكثر من أي وقت آخر
السبب العاشر
تبتسم دائماً عندما تسمع صوته
السبب التاسع 
عندما تنظر إليه لا ترى أي شخص آخر من الموجودين حولك 
السبب الثامن 
عندما تستمع لأغاني عاطفية فإنك تسمعها بتمعن وتركيز شديدين 
السبب السابع 
لا تفكر أبداً إلا فيه 
السبب السادس 
عندما تفكر فيه تشعر بسعادة بالغة
السبب الخامس 
عندما تنظرإليه تشعر بفرحة غامرة 
السبب الرابع 
عندك استعداد لفعل أي شيء لمجرد أن تراه فقط ولو لثانيةواحدة 
السبب الثالث 
عندما تقرأ هذا الكلام فإنك تفكر في شخص معين 
السبب الثاني
أنت مشغول جداً بالتفكير في هذا الشخص لدرجة جعلتك تنسى أنه لا يوجد رقم 12 في هذه القائمة
السبب الأول 
أنت الآن ترفع الصفحة لأعلى لتتأكد من ذلك وتضحك على نفسك بسبب هذا
شو رايكم صح الكلام ولا لأ؟*

----------


## احلام

16 او 15 ما حدى رح يعدهم بس عند جد كلهم مزبوطين

----------


## AFLATONE

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


عن جد نهفه بالفعل انا متت من الضحك على حالي لأني بطلت أعد من بعد ما قرأت السبب السادس عشر (اللي هو أول واحد فوق) :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

بيني و بينك بطلت تفرق الارقام صرت بدي أعرف اذا بحب ولا لا و بس :Smile: 

عن جد يسلموووووووو :Wink:

----------


## lezorz

والله يا سلطي أنك من الأخر  وانت شكلك بتحب أكلتها قبلي ي حلو

----------


## ذكرى

يسلمو الموضوع حلو

بس ما جاوبت على سؤال lezorz

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 :Big Grin:

----------


## نسرين أحمد

يسلمو سلطي انا.. وينك.. طولت الغيبه عن المنتدى..
ووين الجزء الثاني من تحشيش :Eh S(14):

----------


## مسار الضوء

_


  يسلمو على هذا التوضيح...

                       جميله تلك الاسباب ... كثير منا عاصرهاااا وتتالم وفرح منهااا


 ساحضر الورقه والقلم 

 واعيد الذاكره للوراء .... لعلي مررررت بدراما الحب 

                                               بانتظار جديدك ....
                   تقبل مروري_

----------


## zain

ما بعرف شو بدي احكي بس اول اشي بالغلاقة بتكون متل هيك بس كل ما طولت العلاقة بصير مشاكل كتير وهنا يوجد حلين اما الارتباط او::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## معاذ ملحم

احلا تحية لاحلى سلطي 

والله فعلا انك نهفة 

يسلموا يا حبيبي

 :Db465236ff:  :Icon15:  :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

انا بحب كل الناااااااااس :Bl (9):

----------


## ayman

رائع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا بحب كل الناااااااااس


 :SnipeR (36):  :SnipeR (36):  :SnipeR (36):  :SnipeR (36):

----------


## Memo

no comment   :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> رائع


*في حياتك ما مدحت شي شكله الموضوع عجبك*

----------


## ayman

> *في حياتك ما مدحت شي شكله الموضوع عجبك*


الله يسامح الجميع انا مابحب اجامل  وبحكي الصراحة انا كنت بدي اكتب رد تاني بس حكيت بلاش وخليني اكتب رائع 

وردي كان : اصلا مين بيقرأ الموضوع كامل حتى ينتبه على الترقيم او محتواه بتلاقي معظمهم بيقرأو كلمات مش اكثر 

ومش ما احد انتبه لأنو كان بيفكر بواحد لا  وانا بحكي عن الي صار معي بالزبط  وهذا اشي طبيعي عند كل انسان  لو ركز على شغلة ما بينتبه على اي اشي تاني  هاي قدراتنا ...........

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور كثير يا سلطي

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

هههههههههههه
انته انسان روعه والله العظيم

----------

